# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  Awful terrorist attack in Norway

## Public Enemy

http://edition.cnn.com/2011/WORLD/eu...way.explosion/


Terror suspect is caught after a shooting spree in a Youth Camp like 30 minutes away from the blast site. Suspect is Norwegian and seems to be Radical Right Extremist or maybe religious extremist, motive still unknown. 

Damn, I feel sorry for Oslo. There are a lot of Bosnians there and I have relatives and good friends living there. I feel so sorry for the Norwegian people. RIP to killed.

----------


## gixxerboy1

its amzing that there is so many sick people out there. Not that it even matters but im curious as what the motive was for this.

----------


## terraj

That would really shake a place like that up.....it's modern, affluent with low crime rates.

Norwegian police did arrest a group a couple of years ago for planning attacks and having ties to Al-Qaeda....

----------


## Flagg

The bombings in Oslo were of government buildings I believe. It's been on all the news over here. 

I know someone from there that is going batshit and on a very anti-muslim stance right now (understandable), but they are linking the shootings with the bombing. The guy arrested is described as tall and blonde, which doesn't seem to fit the whole "muslim" profile, but I guess time will tell what the deal was. 

What dickhead with a cause, a bomb and a gun ever took out the bastard he had a beef with? Always us, civilians, that suffer for shit like this.

----------


## lakris

Death count is now 91. 84 at the island youth camp and 7 at the bomb site. The mother****er's name is Anders Behring Breivik. He possed as a cop to get accsess to the island via boat. Once there he opend fire on everyone. I had relatives on that island who survived by hidding in a cave. The cave wasent big enough for everyone so the people who came in last dident get god cover and was shot dead. This asshole was completly calm about it, he many times said: you can come out now - the police is here!

Those who broke cover was shot. 

This is the worst attack on norway since ww2. It's heartbreaking to think of the horrors thes kids went through.

----------


## Public Enemy

Death toll is now over 90. WTF! Damn this is unbelievable. Apparently he just walked around the island shooting ppl. Lakris, did you speak to your relatives since the terrorist attack? How many kids were in the youth camp in total? 

Apparently he was a Conservative Christian guy who had nationalistic views and wanted to punish politicians for their policies. Here is an image of the killer during the attack. Slightly graphic, don't click if easily disturbed:

http://i53.tinypic.com/23r263t.jpg

They should hang this monkey.

----------


## little devil

from bbc

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-14259356




> He asked people to gather round and then he started shooting, so these young people fled into the bushes and woods and some even swam off the island to get to safety.


truly sickening.following is the pic of the suspect

----------


## lakris

The reports are that there was between 6 and 700 people on the island. My relatives was ok and I meet up with them at a nearby hotel were all was sent to after getting off the island. They are deeply traumataised after seeing and hearing people close to them getting shot. They never saw the shooter only heard his footsteps above and his voice telling them to come out of hidding and the rescue was here. Many people fell for it cos he was all dressed up like a cop- those who did was met with rifle fire. 

This shit is disturbing. The bomb he set of in oslo was nothing to what this lowlife did at the island. 
Just glad that all mye loved once got out alive.

----------


## Public Enemy

I am glad your relatives are alright. So sad for those kids that died. There were hundreds there, many more could have been hurt or killed. Whats so scary is that there was literally no escape from the Island except the cold waters. Was there any security there at all???

----------


## PurpleOnes

I have noticed that thease terrorists wait for a moment when there is ''peacefull'' around the world and then they commit their terrorist attack. 

Seems like they try to find a moment when nobody excpects any kind of danger.

Besides shooting on that island, there was blown up building.

----------


## lakris

There was "security". But only in the form of a couple of 20 years on land that checked tickets and coordinated the boat rides back and forth from the island. Needless to say they dident try and stop a guy with a police uniform, bulletproof west, assault rifle and a glock sidearm. He presented himself as an officer sent from PST(Police security service) with fake id. Said he was sent by PST to check security at the island after the explosion in Oslo. The camp on the island was arranged by a political party, this is the gouverning party. And seeing that the bomb went off right next to this partys main building and the prime ministers office it dosent sound to far fetched that they would send someone to check the place out.

Even the worst off torture is to good for this piece of shit. Shooting defencles teenagers who are out camping and having the time off there lives. 

My view of life has bin changed. Is nowhere safe anymore?!

----------


## Public Enemy

Wow, where the **** did this dick get the police uniform from? Did they find out? Did they say how much weaponry he had on him? 

I have some relatives that lived in Oslo before, they say it is the most peaceful and calm place. This tragedy will surely leave a mark, it will take time for Norway to get back up from this. I saw some aftermath footage of people crying at the Island, left me speechless. Did they release the identities of the killed people?  :Frown:

----------


## lakris

No identities released. They have to inform all of the familys first. And there are still 4 missing. Probably drowned or shot swimming to shore.

The police uniform is described as a police looking uniform. Probably not a real one but close enough to fool an average joe. As off weapons he has made a youtube film off himself before the massacre where he poses at the end with a freemasons uniform and with one with him holding his rifle. Looks like a ruger mini14 with loots of tactical accesories-light pistol grip. This is not a problem to get a hold off. Just passing a hunting exam and getting the ok from police that you have no criminal history you can buy this gun. The glock is more trouble. 6 months membership in gun club, mandatory test and shooting classes fallowed by an recomendation from the club to buy a handgun.

He has also published a manifest describing the way he planned and executed this attack. 1500 pages of basicly a terrorist handbook. In interagations he has said that what he has done was horribly but necessary. Search youtube and you'll se, this nut thinks he is a crussader.

----------

